# New Properity Gospel Hymns!!!



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 11, 2008)

[video=youtube;oUbkn882XBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUbkn882XBc[/video]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Poimen (Feb 11, 2008)

"If you order today you'll receive genuine replicas of Paul and Silas' prison chains in 24k gold plating...."


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 11, 2008)

May favorite is "God wants me rich" to the tune of How great Thou art. Of course, There is and Escalade I want to the tune of "there is a Fount" was a blessing as well.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are a few "hymns" I have composed (not to be sung in worship):

Caesar Loves Me: A Children’s Statist Hymn « Reformed Covenanter

When I Survey the Wondrous State: A Hymn to the Messianic State « Reformed Covenanter

Great is Thy Statefulness: A Hymn on Statism « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 11, 2008)

Order addition sets for your poor friends!!!

That's great!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 11, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Here are a few "hymns" I have composed (not to be sung in worship):
> 
> Caesar Loves Me: A Children’s Statist Hymn « Reformed Covenanter
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnTombes (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a thorn in the flesh for sale.....


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


>



What are you laughing at?


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 11, 2008)

The Prosperity Gospel Ad was hilarious!

Gold plated Paul and Silas chains?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 11, 2008)

bbbwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhahahahaha!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 12, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


>




Experiencing the Toronto blessing eh.


That video was hillarious.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 12, 2008)

A mighty cashbank is our God, a credit source never failing.



That is GREAT! Blueridge Baptist thanks. You prove once again that doing theology is great. not some stuffy stuff done up in yonder ivory towers! I know God has a second work of the spirit just for you, your best life now! No poverty and persecution for you!! Reach inside and speak the Word of Faith and it will happen (But only if you send a gazillion dollars to my ministry.) Why, I'll even take your 'offering' and pray over it for God to give you a special word of the $pirit!  LOOK! There's God's special angels just waiting for you to do your part. Why, anybody reading this post can have the special blessings too! Just forward it to 5 of your friends right now!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you guys remember this one:

[video=youtube;t9dvVp0Nxjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9dvVp0Nxjo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 12, 2008)




----------

